# Pet Clippers Reviews



## ptgrin (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm about to begin grooming my girl! I like to keep her in a puppy cut as she has a cottony, curly coat that mats easily. What trimmers/clippers do you love? Also what blades have you found work best for the shorter lengths on body, face, sanitary, and tummy? Here goes!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I bought a little cordless trimmer but I liked the regular human Wahl clippers I already had better. I do like the little trimmer for feet, hygiene area, etc. but if I didn’t have anything at all I would invest in a good pair of clippers. I can do all of the same things with just the clippers but for me it’s a matter of convenience. I keep the regular clippers with all of the blades and accessories in a less accessible place because the case is bigger and I don’t use them very often. The little battery operated trimmers I keep in my grooming kit because I use them when I trim his feet every couple of weeks and they don’t take up much room.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I only clipper his underside, chest, and sometimes his legs. I bought a couple of longer guide combs that I didn’t have, I think #16 and maybe #14, but I didn’t really like them. I like him shorter on his tummy and chest, about 1 inch, and trimmed longer with scissors on his back and face.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I've got a wahl cordless regular size and a couple of the tiny battery clippers to do his belly and the bottom of his feet.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B003WH10X4/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002H3RZQ/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MNMDO3S/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have no idea if they're the best I could get - but I wanted cordless and they work pretty well for me. The small ones are a little more temperamental but still working pretty well - I've only had all of them for about a year and a half.


----------

